# New MSFGA Doeling :)



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I've decided to start breeding Mini Silky Fainting goats.  I have my MGR breeder #, my herd registration with the MSFGA and two awesome Mini Silky X Fainter does, twins, (thank you, Jess!) for whom I've submitted apps to MSFGA for foundation status. 

Now I'm getting a MSFGA buckling from JGLFainters (thank you, Jenn!) to breed them to, along with a very pretty and petite MGR doe. Last but not least is a gorgeous MSFGA doeling I'm having flown in from AR, that will complete my lil' fainter herd, aka the foundation stock for Kiva de Chaco's Fainting Goaties.  

Anywho, meet Little Miss "Har-T".  I'm told she got her name from the heart shaped white spot on her left side that then evolved into "har T har har", as in :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: -  She should be coming home to me next week or the week after. :leap: Our new doe yard is ready and waiting. The new buckling will be housed w/my cartgoat, Geoff. I can hardly wait! :stars: 

Deb Mc


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Congrats on the new goats!!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

she is beautiful~~!! congrats  :leap: :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, she's a BEAUTY!! Just love how those gorgeous eyes stand out on her adorable face! I love B/W goats, especially when their white markings are on their bodies...hers is very unique


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow she is beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, all! I  my little  - T!

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

She's cute! Looks like she has a ton of coat already too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, I envy your new venture, sounds exciting, can't wait to see babies!!
Brenda


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! Such a neat breed!


----------

